# Gangnam Style music video 'broke' YouTube view limit



## Flash (Dec 7, 2014)

Psy's Gangnam Style music video has been viewed so many times that it obsoleted the view counter of Google-owned YouTube.

[YOUTUBE]9bZkp7q19f0[/YOUTUBE]


The music video, which has maintained its overwhelming popularity since it was released by the pop star from South Korea back in 2012, has surpassed 2,147,483,647 YouTube views, which was the previous maximum number for the website's view counter.


"We never thought a video would be watched in numbers greater than a 32-bit integer (=2,147,483,647 views), but that was before we met PSY," YouTube wrote in a post on Google+, adding that the massive number of views forced the company to upgrade the website's view counter to utilize a 64-bit integer.


The new maximum number for the YouTube view counter is now *9,223,372,036,854,775,808* views, which is a number that even Gangnam Style may not be able to reach.

Source: Gangnam Style by Psy 'Breaks' YouTube View Counter: Here's What Really Happened : PERSONAL TECH : Tech Times


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 7, 2014)

cngo GS


----------



## Vyom (Dec 7, 2014)

Flash said:


> The new maximum number for the YouTube view counter is now *9,223,372,036,854,775,808* views, which is a number that even Gangnam Style may not be able to reach.


This is the exact kind of predictions which we laugh looking back to.
Imagine if in some years we find Aliens or rather Aliens find us. Anyway, so if that happens wouldn't the views by other worlds can make the number break again? 

So stop saying "This limit is enough". Cause it is not.


----------



## Raaabo (Dec 8, 2014)

It is enough.

Assume the max population of Earth in the future will be 15 billion (studies say 12 billion and then it's not sustainable anymore and thus population will either stay steady or start declining). We're being generous, even accounting for the stray alien who decides to stay for youtube. 

Assume ALL of Earth is online. 

Assume ALL of Earth has an average of 2 devices capable of watching a youtube video on. 

Assume ALL of Earth decides one video is the coolest thing ever, and a must watch on every device possible, with immediate refreshes or a constant loop. 

Assume youtube relaxes it's own strict policies to allow all that looped play by everyone as a view each. ( Why do YouTube views freeze at 301? - YouTube)

Assume the video is just 1 second long.

30 billion devices would need to watch the video 306 million times to break the 9.2 quintillion number. 

1 second video =  9.7 years of nothing other than looping the video for the entire PLANET!

1 minute video = 582 years of all 30 billion devices looping the video non-stop.

I repeat, it's enough.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 8, 2014)

Unless, we discover aliens (or they discover us) and they have a sudden appreciation of earth based music videos


----------



## Anorion (Dec 8, 2014)

challenge accepted


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 8, 2014)

who the f*** still watching Gangnam Style to break its counter? I mean Seriously


----------



## Raaabo (Dec 8, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Unless, we discover aliens (or they discover us) and they have a sudden appreciation of earth based music videos


If they decide to settle here, the 15 billion covers them. 

If they're light years away, I'm pretty sure youtube won't stream into space faster than light. So they'd only see the video go viral many, many years after it actually did... either way at best guess it would need a video to be so viral that it is the most popular one for thousands of years... Something tells me youtube won't last 2000 years. Heck, humanity might not!


----------



## Vyom (Dec 8, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> So they'd only see the video go viral many, many years after it actually did... either way at best guess it would need a video to be so viral that it is the most popular one for thousands of years...



Judging by the fact that this video (read such videos) is a viral on this planet I am pretty sure it would still be viral by the time video reaches light years away to fellow Aliens. But I am pretty sure there won't be anymore Youtube to keep its count.
So that maybe one way to say "it's enough" (for the time being).

PS: It fascinates me to imagine Aliens dancing Gangnam Style.

- - - Updated - - -

Ok, so this actually exist. Didn't fascinate me much:


----------



## RohanM (Dec 10, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> If they decide to settle here, the 15 billion covers them.
> 
> If they're light years away, I'm pretty sure youtube won't stream into space faster than light. So they'd only see the video go viral many, many years after it actually did... either way at best guess it would need a video to be so viral that it is the most popular one for thousands of years... Something tells me youtube won't last 2000 years. Heck, humanity might not!



If they are very advanced than we are [which I am sure they are] they can stream it faster than light for sure..


----------



## Raaabo (Dec 11, 2014)

If they did that, it's already been accounted for by youtube, as it would happen in the past from our point of view.


----------



## thejju (Dec 19, 2014)

None other than robots


----------



## icebags (Dec 20, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Unless, we discover aliens (or they discover us) and they have a sudden appreciation of earth based music videos



why we need aliens to increase youtube counter ? with the invention of youtube portable handfones, and newly college/high-school entering increasing number of teen population every year, checking / sharing gangnum style video every now and then, i guess the number can well be reached in next 2 decades.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 20, 2014)

icebags said:


> why we need aliens to increase youtube counter ? with the invention of youtube portable handfones, and newly college/high-school entering increasing number of teen population every year, checking / sharing gangnum style video every now and then, i guess the number can well be reached in next 2 decades.



Read Raaabo's post again why its impossible.. The only possible way it could be broken if humanity encounters intergalactic space faring races like in Mass Effect.. Other than that, there is no way there could be even half of 9,223,372,036,854,775,808 no. of humans living on this planet at the same time


----------



## tkin (Dec 20, 2014)

Flash said:


> Psy's Gangnam Style music video has been viewed so many times that it obsoleted the view counter of Google-owned YouTube.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9bZkp7q19f0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


That change couldn't have taken much time


----------



## icebags (Dec 20, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Read Raaabo's post again why its impossible.. The only possible way it could be broken if humanity encounters intergalactic space faring races like in Mass Effect.. Other than that, there is no way there could be even half of 9,223,372,036,854,775,808 no. of humans living on this planet at the same time



apolozies, u're right. he sounds very logical.


----------

